# Things that have been around since we where kids



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/13)

Redskins
Milko's
Sunnyboys


----------



## thedragon (20/11/13)

Commodores
VB


----------



## mwd (20/11/13)

Idiots in control of government. Local and federal.


----------



## Camo6 (20/11/13)

Spelling mistakes


----------



## GuyQLD (20/11/13)

Me.


----------



## real_beer (20/11/13)

Miniskirts

I can't believe I managed to survive the 1970's without having an accident driving down Queen St in Brisbane, my eyes were hardly ever on the road.

http://digilander.libero.it/guido_1953/pics/miniskirts/miniskirts-girls.htm :icon_drool2:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniskirt


----------



## Truman42 (20/11/13)

FAGS. Although they're now called FADS so we don't encourage kiddies to smoke.

Also wizz fizz..


----------



## WarmBeer (20/11/13)

Clocks.


Oh, f#^k, now I've gone and done it.


----------



## tavas (20/11/13)

thedragon said:


> Commodores
> VB


VB Commodores


----------



## eungaibitter1 (20/11/13)

Shitty pop songs
ugg boots
Boogie boards


----------



## Dave70 (20/11/13)

Bert Newton.

Sundials.


----------



## Camo6 (20/11/13)

Dial it back a bit, sun.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/11/13)

Rolling Stones & AC/DC


----------



## bradsbrew (20/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Redskins
> Milko's
> Sunnyboys


Choo Choo Bars
Chiko rolls
Summer Rolls
Coca Cola yoyo's

Takes me back to being a kid in the seventies. The seventies rocked.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/11/13)

tavas said:


> VB Commodores


OT but I remember a mate writing of his 308 VB whilst racing him in my XD 351 down James St in Toowoomba, luckily I was in front when he lost it. Still remember the rocker imprint on the mangled front guard and the front wheel with shocky and spring attached in the tree. Didn't get a scratch on him except for seat belt burn, well that was until he got home and his Dad dropped him. Cops gave me a kick up the arse and sent me home with a warning not to drive anymore that night. These days they would of crushed my car!


----------



## punkin (21/11/13)

No commodores when i was a kid. Kingswoods all round.


----------



## Bizier (21/11/13)

telecom rope


----------



## punkin (21/11/13)

Big Charlies were much bigger. Wagon Wheels were too.

Juicy Fruit

PK

Jackie Mcdonald

Footy cards.

XR Honda's


----------



## bum (21/11/13)

Zimas and Sans-a-belt slacks.


----------



## Dave70 (21/11/13)

Ron Jeremy.

Nina Hartley.

Both been around, plenty.


----------



## mckenry (21/11/13)

Rugby

Although the Haka wasnt so scary when I was a kid.

Safe for work


----------



## sp0rk (21/11/13)

punkin said:


> XR Honda's


Not around in Aus anymore :/ (well, old ones are...)


----------



## punkin (21/11/13)

Marianne Faithful. She looks it too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Ron Jeremy.
> 
> Nina Hartley.
> 
> Both been around, plenty.


The Hedgehog and Nurse Nina


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (21/11/13)

Sachin Tandulkar


----------



## real_beer (21/11/13)

The Strolling Bones once known as The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Dave70 (21/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The Hedgehog and Nurse Nina


Nina is a quite successful business woman and chairs her own production company.
I think she chose to add anal sex to her repertoire somewhere in the late 80's. 

Do you imagine she did like a power point presentation for the othe staff?


----------



## Airgead (21/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Nina is a quite successful business woman and chairs her own production company.
> I think she chose to add anal sex to her repertoire somewhere in the late 80's.
> 
> Do you imagine she did like a power point presentation for the othe staff?


I hope so. Would be a but different to most of the corporate presentations I have seen - "If I let myself take it in the arse I predict that revenues will increase..." Most of the corporate stuff I go to is more like "If you take it in the arse I predict that profits will increase..."

On a completely different topic, Is it just me or were sunnyboys much bigger back in the day. I remember them being a huge triangle about the size of your head. They are tiny now. And not a triangle. Or is it just that my head was smaller back then?


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/13)

Do they still make cobbers? Like a fantale but without the wrapper, used to get them from the corner shop. They were the expensive ones at 1c each although the big boss cigars were 5c.
Do corner stores still have the lollies that you choose from the counter. You'd cash in a a couple of coke bottles and walk away with a huge paper bag.

Do they still have corner stores?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

Sunnyboys are still that wierd triangle shape, and are still a challenge to eat. They now have a lemonade and a pine-lime flavour. My kids would live on them if they could.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

Airgead said:


> I hope so. Would be a but different to most of the corporate presentations I have seen - "If I let myself take it in the arse I predict that revenues will increase..." Most of the corporate stuff I go to is more like "If you take it in the arse I predict that profits will increase..."


And if you dont, you get shafted.


----------



## Camo6 (21/11/13)

I doubt it, but do sunnyboys still have that symbol inside the wrapper that entitled you to a free one or was that just a promo I remember?

Bubble o Bills are getting smaller too.


----------



## Airgead (21/11/13)

I remember those. I never, ever got a free one.

I think these days they all seem to come in 6 packs at Coles rather than being bought individually (for 10c) at the school tuckshop. I'm not sure they would give away free 6 packs.


----------



## Bribie G (21/11/13)

bongs


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/13)

Bribie G said:


> bongs


They are pretty unhygenic, buckets are a better substitute, apparently


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

Camo6 said:


> I doubt it, but do sunnyboys still have that symbol inside the wrapper that entitled you to a free one or was that just a promo I remember?
> 
> Bubble o Bills are getting smaller too.


Doubt what...

No freebies these days.

I get mine from local fruit & veg shop loose. 6 for $4


----------



## thedragon (21/11/13)

tavas said:


> VB Commodores


My first car was a VC commodore. Blue engine 202. 

Back then an engine looked like and engine. Most problems with the car could be solved in the driveway with a shifter, screwdriver, hammer and the help of your dad.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

I once owned a VH police pursuit comy ( the one with the fine increment speedo ) . Boy did that thing handle. Wish I could get one now. Stuck to the road like shit on a blanket


----------



## spog (21/11/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Choo Choo Bars
> Chiko rolls
> Summer Rolls
> Coca Cola yoyo's
> ...


Used to be able to buy single pieces of aniseed called "nigger blocks" back in the day , fark,get shoot for that kind of product title nowadays.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/11/13)

bongs


Spring valley glass juice bottles, colourful silicon tubing of similar diameter and garden hose!


----------



## Cocko (21/11/13)

Richie Benaud.


----------



## punkin (21/11/13)

Luna Park


----------



## eungaibitter1 (21/11/13)

Golden roughs


----------



## Black Devil Dog (21/11/13)

Golden Gaytimes, had one at the cricket today.


----------



## dago001 (21/11/13)

John Farnham


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

Who...?


----------



## kevo (21/11/13)

LagerBomb said:


> John Farnham


Ha ha - as well as Daryl Somers and Ray Martin...


----------



## Edak (21/11/13)

Beer!


----------



## thedragon (21/11/13)

Kamal. "Why are people so unkind?"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

kevo said:


> Ha ha - as well as Daryl Somers and Ray Martin...


I think I need to vomit


----------



## Black Devil Dog (21/11/13)

Monopoly.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (21/11/13)

Do they still have the old "no hat, no play" policy in schools?


----------



## thedragon (21/11/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Monopoly.


The game of life. 

Although for me game of life was like a lambic: ok for occasional enjoyment but not for every day. Monopoly however was played regularly at our place.


----------



## petesbrew (21/11/13)

Trampolines - except they now have padding & nets, (both a blessing and a curse.)


----------



## real_beer (21/11/13)

Vegemite


----------



## Black Devil Dog (21/11/13)

Calculators


----------



## Airgead (21/11/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Do they still have the old "no hat, no play" policy in schools?


Youngster. Not a single hat in sight when I went to school.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (21/11/13)

Head lice


----------



## punkin (22/11/13)

We didn't have hats, or long pant's.



The Manly ferry.

Paul Hogan.

Jackhammers.


----------



## Bizier (22/11/13)

thedragon said:


> Kamal. "Why are people so unkind?"


Well, if he ever makes a freak comeback, DJs can spin quadrouples of his albums, no end to the depth of the vein in that "gold mine".


----------



## Dave70 (22/11/13)

Silicone implants.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/11/13)

Golden Gaytimes, had one at the cricket today.


Which kind!??


----------



## WarmBeer (22/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Silicone implants.


You had silicone implants when you were a kid?


----------



## dago001 (22/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Who...?


sorry, didn't realise you were that old. that would be "Johnny Farnham" for you then. I'm sure you know who I mean now.


----------



## Fents (22/11/13)




----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/11/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Which kind!??


The ones you put in your mouth and *suck on*, as opposed to suck off.



Not that there's anything wrong with that......... :blink:


----------



## Dave70 (22/11/13)

WarmBeer said:


> You had silicone implants when you were a kid?


Only for a brief period.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/13)

LagerBomb said:


> sorry, didn't realise you were that old. that would  be "Johnny Farnham" for you then. I'm sure you know who I mean now.


No idea who you are talking about. Was he one of them christian gospell singers


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/11/13)

This bloke did a poor impersonation of him.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> No idea who you are talking about. Was he one of them christian gospell singers


No, but he was Jesus


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/13)

Well I am pretty sure he wasnt the support for Motorhead when I ssw them at the Horden in the eatly 90's.


----------



## Airgead (22/11/13)

No. Motorhead and Johhnny Farnham would not have played well together.

I do remember my little sister making a 90 minute tape that had about 5 repetitions of his whispering jack album on it. She would play that on the auto reverse tape deck on continual loop. All fricking day. For weeks. "Because every song says something about my life". Until i snapped and smashed the thing (the tape not the tape deck). Boy did I get into trouble for that. Though I suspect the parents were secretly relieved....

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/13)

I think the whole world would have been pleased


----------



## punkin (22/11/13)

Louie The Fly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/13)

Coon cheese


----------



## Cocko (22/11/13)

Socks.


----------



## tavas (22/11/13)

Richard Wilkins...sadly


After a nuclear winter, there will be cockroaches and Richard Wilkins


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/13)

Is it coincidence that Richard Wilkins looks a bit like John Farhnam.....


----------



## tavas (22/11/13)

Have they ever been seen in the same room together?????


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/13)

You raise a good point


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/11/13)

Molly Meldrum.


----------



## tavas (22/11/13)

Kylie Minogue, and like a fine wine, she gets better with age (not musically though).

Jason Donovan can f*ck off. No one cares about him.

So can the rest of Hey Hey Its Saturday


----------



## bum (23/11/13)

Potatoes.


----------



## punkin (23/11/13)

tavas said:


> Kylie Minogue, and like a fine wine, she gets better with age (not musically though).
> 
> Jason Donovan can f*ck off. No one cares about him.
> 
> So can the rest of Hey Hey Its Saturday



Both well younger than me.


----------



## lukiferj (23/11/13)

Mr Squiggle


----------



## Edak (23/11/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> This bloke did a poor impersonation of him.


That's Julian Assange....


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/11/13)

Edak said:


> That's Julian Assange....


I know and he did a poor impersonation of Farnham.


----------



## Bridges (23/11/13)

lukiferj said:


> Mr Squiggle


Hasn't been around for years. Him, Humphrey B Bear, Fat Cat, Marty Monster are all sharing a retirement home somewhere...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/13)

For those north of Sydney..

Big Dog


----------



## GuyQLD (23/11/13)

KPI's

h34r:


----------



## kevo (23/11/13)

AIDS...


----------



## punkin (23/11/13)

kevo said:


> AIDS...



Not when i was a kid.


----------



## punkin (23/11/13)

Other things that were around when i was a kid but not now=

Bhudda sticks. Was just thinking about the $10 Sticks the other day. Wrapped on a strong stalk with black cotton, resiney goodness wrapped in Chinese newspaper.

Mums in aprons. Mums and Nans used to ften wear aprons round the house, so did greengrocers, butchers, doctors, storemen and a stck of other people.

Toffee Apples. You can still get them, but people used to actually eat them, same as fairy floss. Everywhere you'd now ee a mcdonalds used to have a fairy floss or toffee apple stand.

Mr whippeys, milk carts, bakers and all the other services that used to come to your home. We had a big hatch in the side of our house when we were kids that opened into our walk in pantry. Every morning it would have red or gold foil topped milk bottles (silv er in the later years od homogenization) a loaf of bread, the paper ect in it like magic. That was when the paper came out twice a day, you could read the same, same but different news on the train on the way home from work while you had a smoke up the back of the bus or on the bottom deck of the train.

Guns, everyone had guns, it would not be unusual to see kids or grwown ups g=carrying guns on public transport although it wa considered polite to wrap it up in a blanket so no-one knew what it was. Ever seen a gun wrapped in a blanket? It looks exactly like a gun wrapped in a blanket. 

You could buy one at the local sports store next to the footy socks and boots and no-one would ask you why you wanted it, even if you were twelve.


You could go to the school tuck shop and spend exactly enough for a pie and sauce and a drink on the biggest bag of lollies in existence every day for lunch and no-one would say boo about it.

As an eight-ten year old, you could run out of the house at 8 am on Saturday morning and run back in at 6PM on Saturday evening and no-one would hassle you about where you'd been so long as it was 'before dark'.


Sitting under the kitchen table late at night while the adults talked up above


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/13)

Wish my 8 & 6 yr olds would run out of the house at 8am and come back at 6pm.

When I was a kid we used to ride an old yamy ag bike all round the backroadd and channel banks. The only thing asked by our parents was that we take a full fuel can with us so we could get home. No mobiles....and that bike took two of us to push home.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/13)

1/2 cent lollies....


----------



## jlm (23/11/13)

Soft plastic lures.
Dyneema rope.
Braumeisters.


----------



## dago001 (23/11/13)

jlm said:


> Soft plastic lures.
> Dyneema rope.
> Braumeisters.


what, are you only 12. didn't think braumeisters were that old.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/13)

LagerBomb said:


> what, are you only 12. didn't think braumeisters were that old.


Have you ever seen them and a KPI in the same room.....

Just sayen


----------



## WarmBeer (23/11/13)

punkin said:


> Other things that were around when i was a kid but not now=
> 
> Bhudda sticks. Was just thinking about the $10 Sticks the other day. Wrapped on a strong stalk with black cotton, resiney goodness wrapped in Chinese newspaper.
> 
> ...


Did you have an onion tied to your belt, as was the fashion at the time?


----------



## goomboogo (23/11/13)

Meat Ties.


----------



## punkin (23/11/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Did you have an onion tied to your belt, as was the fashion at the time?




Well i had to get a little inventive to drag this particular thread off topic, as is the fashion of the place, and it made for a little longwindedness.

_I_ enjoyed my stroll anyway.


Itallic_I_ToSayGetCuntedApparentlyPunkin


----------



## tavas (23/11/13)

goomboogo said:


> Meat Ties.


That's only so the dog will play with ugly kids.


----------



## goomboogo (23/11/13)

tavas said:


> That's only so the dog will play with ugly kids.


Steady on, I was one of those ugly kids. Luckily, I blossomed into one very ugly adult.


----------



## tavas (23/11/13)

You and me both. Damn dog still sniggers at me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/11/13)

The Mini


----------



## Bribie G (24/11/13)

Fascism





Also people who should have stuck to their level of competence.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The Mini


Skirt or car?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/11/13)

Both....especially if the driver is wearing one, and is female


----------



## Yob (10/12/13)

green machines..


----------



## Dave70 (10/12/13)

Yob said:


> green machines..


Oh yeah..

I was more a Big Wheel kid, and lucky enough to live in the aptly named 'hills' district. 
Seldom has a piece of blow molded plastic with several moving parts given such thrills.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/12/13)




----------



## punkin (11/12/13)

Not rich enough for plastic billy carts, we had to make our own three wheelers with bearings.


----------



## niftinev (11/12/13)

Holdens, Fords and Chariots (wog mobiles/valiant) not the million different cars? on offer now and they took you everywhere. You could fix them yourself not just look and wonder WTF like now

Scooters had pump up tyres and you used your foot as a brake by pressing against the back tyre of your pushy

Go the local shop with sixpence and buy an icecream and get a handful of lollies with the change


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/13)

punkin said:


> Not rich enough for plastic billy carts, we had to make our own three wheelers with bearings.


You leave me little choice.

http://youtu.be/Xe1a1wHxTyo


----------



## Not For Horses (11/12/13)

The greatest day of my life as a 10 year old was when the old lawn mower broke and I got the wheels from it to make a billycart.


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/13)

Not For Horses said:


> The greatest day of my life as a 10 year old was when the old lawn mower broke and I got the wheels from it to make a billycart.


Mine was the onset of puberty. 
But some lawnmower wheels would have been pretty cool to.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/12/13)

Except the plastoc mower wheels where the centers would break


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Except the plastoc mower wheels where the centers would break


Skateboard wheels were the go.
If you could talk a mate into sharing.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (11/12/13)

Ukuleles. I had one as a lad and then moved on to guitar and mando. Seems there's been a resurgence for the little Hawaiian four stringer.


----------



## Airgead (11/12/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> Ukuleles. I had one as a lad


So you were a really early hipster?

Did you have an ironic beard as well?

Which gets me thinking - which subcultures were around when I was a kid and are still going now. Hippies are pretty much extinct. There are still kind of punks but they aren't real punks. All I can think of are goths. And surfers. And bogans (although we called them westies back then... and none of them were cashed up).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## eungaibitter1 (11/12/13)

Nah mate. Ukes were played by kids then. Probably still are but I don't think there were the hundreds of three chord plunkers showing up at open mic sessions with their Beach Boys covers. To think I might have had a beard back then is ridiculous. Ironic or not.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/12/13)

I had a billy cart that could out corner a mini...at billy cart sppeds...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/12/13)

Not to mention the Z50J recovery bike....


----------



## browndog (11/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Not to mention the Z50J recovery bike....


a Z50J... did you ever lay eyes on a deckson rockhopper?


----------



## bum (11/12/13)

Airgead said:


> There are still kind of punks but they aren't real punks.


There is nothing less punk than trying to define what is punk.


----------



## tavas (11/12/13)

I think he means Sex Pistols type punks vs Green Day/The Offspring type punks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/12/13)

browndog said:


> a Z50J... did you ever lay eyes on a deckson rockhopper?


Yep. With the pull start....that was the 2nd recovery bike.


----------



## bum (11/12/13)

tavas said:


> I think he means Sex Pistols type punks vs Green Day/The Offspring type punks.


Very interested to see what the difference might be here.


----------



## tavas (11/12/13)

A lot less spit these days is about all I can tell.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/12/13)

bum said:


> Very interested to see what the difference might be here.


Malcom McLaren


----------



## bradsbrew (11/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Malcom McLaren


You do realise" the greatest rock n roll swindle" was fiction?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/12/13)

Indeed


----------



## punkin (12/12/13)

browndog said:


> a Z50J... did you ever lay eyes on a deckson rockhopper?



You mean the Deltek Rockhopper?

http://macbobaust.com/vintage_bike195.html

There was another model too called The GrassGrub.

http://macbobaust.com/vintage_bike36.html

Difference tween Deckson and Deltek here..

http://macbobaust.com/vintage_bike93.html


----------



## browndog (12/12/13)

punkin said:


> You mean the Deltek Rockhopper?
> 
> http://macbobaust.com/vintage_bike195.html
> 
> ...


Been a long time Punkin, however Deltek or Deckson, I'll never forget my mates ankle after he crashed on one and the centrifugal clutch chewed into it. I also remember once the clutch grabbed properly those thing really motored.


----------



## punkin (13/12/13)

Yep, zip start motorbikes, was either that or a Honda Peewee 50 for the rich kids.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/12/13)

You need to research your history on motorbikes Punkin.....


----------

